# Parking Brake Cable Install -- Lessons Learned



## rwhitaker (Apr 28, 2012)

Just finished my install of new parking brake cables for my ’67. And since I couldn’t find any detailed information online, I thought I would provide what I believe is the best way to do it. Note: This is based on hindsight, i.e., the way I wish I’d done it. Disclaimer: Your results may vary!

First, a note about the removal of the old front cable. GM put a metal flange on the cable inside the frame. And although the cable outside the frame should push through into the frame it was caked with crud. The only way I could get it to go through was to cut off the tip with a hack saw (along with the cable) and use a punch to force it through. 

The only part of the new install that gave me trouble was the front section – from the PB pedal to the cable equalizer – so that’s what I will expand upon.

Here is what I recommend. Remove the rear-most bolts of the fender well. That will (maybe) give you just enough room to get your hand in between the fender well and floor board. Feed the new cable (threaded end) in through the middle/small hole in the top of the frame. As you do, feed the cable into the exit hole going from the frame to the equalizer. Once it is in place, you can work on installation of the winged fitting into the floor board. 

I then threaded a piece of wire from the inside down through the hole in the floor board and tied the wire to the cable end. From there it was a back-and-forth – going inside the car and pulling and going under the car and pushing/tapping gently. I had to loop another piece of wire to the cable to pull it to driver’s side to align it to go straight into the hole. Eventually it all worked.

Hope this helps someone some day.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting....probably will help someone


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Another thing: the spring loaded fingers at the end of the cables where they go through the backing plates can be easily compressed in order to pull the old cable out by disconnecting the cable from the brake actuator arm and sliding a 1/2" or 9/16" box end wrench over the fingers. The box end acts like a ring compressor, making removal of the cables a snap.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

:agree. A small hose clamp will work too.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Anybody got pics of the forward cable where it goes through the firewall, down and back? I have a new cable but never had an old one to see how it was routed.


----------



## Minerdoug (Nov 20, 2021)

rwhitaker said:


> Just finished my install of new parking brake cables for my ’67. And since I couldn’t find any detailed information online, I thought I would provide what I believe is the best way to do it. Note: This is based on hindsight, i.e., the way I wish I’d done it. Disclaimer: Your results may vary!
> 
> First, a note about the removal of the old front cable. GM put a metal flange on the cable inside the frame. And although the cable outside the frame should push through into the frame it was caked with crud. The only way I could get it to go through was to cut off the tip with a hack saw (along with the cable) and use a punch to force it through.
> 
> ...


Ten years later this information has been a help. Looking at the front cable routing I was wondering if I needed to remove the fender but sounds like just loosing the two back bolts may solve the problem. Rest of the cable replacement was a piece of cake. Thanks for posting.


----------

